# NJN to be run by WNET NY



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks like NJN will be taken over by WNET NY and be called NJTV on 7/1/11.

http://blogs.app.com/capitolquickie...says-njn-will-end-be-run-by-wnet-in-new-york/


----------

